# Plants are mutating



## delilahjones (Jan 18, 2011)

hello,

I have looked at all the nutrient-type info i can find on here, but i still don't see anything like what is happening to my plants.  I had a successful grow once using same seeds, same lights, care, watering.......

Nothing fancy, I have a couple of plants under T5 fluorescents.  One picture is some young plants that were doing great until they suddenly just stopped growing.  I was using no fertilizer, and no, they weren't too close to the lights.  The new growth was alive, it was just so stunted that the plant was done for. So I cut those down, and continued with the larger ones, that also looked fine.  Then they also became infected, or diseased, or whatever. The second plants are about 18 inches tall, looked great until they also just stopped growing.  I'd given them a little bit of general fertilizer (miracle-gro), to see if that helped, but it doesn't seem to make any difference.  The pots are quite large; they aren't root-bound.  

I looked on here and decided to put some epsom salts on them, for magnesium.  No difference yet, and this seems quite extreme for just a nutrient deficiency.  This happens _fast._

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=158085&stc=1&d=1295374980
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=158086&stc=1&d=1295374980

I've now put them on flowering light cycle to see if I can salvage anything, but I don't know if any new growth will come in at all that isn't totally warped.  I don't have a Ph meter.  I'm confused because I had no problems whatsoever last summer using the same growing conditions. 

View attachment IM000129.JPG


View attachment IM000141.JPG


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 18, 2011)

wow, maybe someone will pop in with some help, have you removed leaves or are they just not growing out on the top stems?


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 18, 2011)

Going to have to do some assuming because there is very little info given. The fact that you do not have a PH meter speaks volumes. 

A. not knowing the ph is huge and can cause all kinds of issues.
B. Just because you had some success last year does not mean your city has not added more or less to your water system.
C. Are we also to assume these seeds are from bag seed?

Also, are these also sitting next to the glass during the day when it is freezing outside?

Give us more details, and we can lend a hand but if I'm being perfectly honest save on your electric bill until you have the right conditions to grow correctly.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 18, 2011)

If your not organic, begin with finding out your PH.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Delilah,
Do I see white powder on the tops of those plants? Do you have any idea what the humidity is in that room? It is looking like a fungas, powdery mildew? Can you get a close up?


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 18, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi Delilah,
> Do I see white powder on the tops of those plants? Do you have any idea what the humidity is in that room? It is looking like a fungas, powdery mildew? Can you get a close up?


I feel like your ugliest plant just got owned. No disrespect.
Lol


----------



## delilahjones (Jan 18, 2011)

Lessee--no, no fungus.  They're perfectly healthy-looking until they go bad.  And the bigger ones still look good now, below where they went bad.  Some flowering on the bottom.   I don't have a good camera for close-up pics, those are about as good as it gets.  the bumps on the end of the stems are the leaves--they just stop growing entirely and curl up.  

the seeds are from my last crop, I kept the males for a while.  And they're in my closet under the light, i just took it out to take a picture.   It's well-ventilated and about the right temp.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2011)

No insects in the rolled up leaves?

Peter, that is funny. I laughed out loud.


----------



## Melvan (Jan 18, 2011)

Does anyone else think this plant looks like something from another planet? Or like it was the one plant left alive after the bombs were dropped? It looks like seedlings coming out the top of the plant. There is no way this plant is in any type of proper growing environment.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 19, 2011)

Peter Jennings said:
			
		

> I feel like your ugliest plant just got owned. No disrespect.
> Lol


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

WOW!!!!

Those look like my maters after the horned worms.:holysheep: 

I'm at a loss due to the rapidity.

DD


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 19, 2011)

Perhaps some kind of stem borer? Look for a hole in the stem just below the affected area.

I figure it's either some kind of insect or something toxic dumped on them. But that would affect the whole plant, not just the top (the toxic).

I'm stumped.

DD


----------



## vwpete (Jan 19, 2011)

What are the temperatures in the room (please take a reading with a thermometer) and how long do you leave them next to that window? I had some issues with a cold/dry environment causing similar problems (stunted growth and leaves very dry growing in a cripled circle). Specifically it was a plant near a drafty window FYI.

Obviously I can't say for sure you had the same problem as me, but in my situation: I had good luck with using a space heater to bring up temps in the grow room, as well as moving plants away from drafty windows. I also will mist my plants (leaves and stalk) once every couple of days to help with humidity.

Hope that helps, good luck.


----------



## Melvan (Jan 19, 2011)

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> WOW!!!!
> 
> ...



OMG! They do look like horned worm damage! There's no way he would have missed one of those suckers. They do eat fast, could/would one of those been able to do that in a couple of hours & would they eat pot? I know they can strip a tomato in a blink of an eye.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 20, 2011)

They most certainly eat pot and the weird thing is, they are so well camouflaged you can be looking right at one and never see it.

Have you noticed any moths in the house?

DD


----------



## delilahjones (Jan 20, 2011)

OMG, no, none of that.  There are no bugs on them--they are not being eaten.  They are _growing _like that--or not growing, I guess. They are kept in my closet with a heater and under the grow lights.  I just took it out to take a picture.... I have two of them that are less affected--one male and one female--and they're going to make some more seeds and buds, but the tops of them are still mutated. They grew into a big bump on the top and that's that.    

Also, I got a Ph meter and the Ph is fine.  I don't know how accurate the meter is, but it's not showing anything way weird--between 6.5 and 7.8. 
*
  There is no way this plant is in any type of proper growing environment.*

Pot snobs, on a pot forum?  wow, I'm shocked.  Don't be a dink, just because it's weird and you don't know what it is.  The lower parts of the plants are still green and fine, and as I mentioned first, I grew several plants last summer under the exact same conditions and they came out fine.  

That's why I posted it here, just in case someone else had seen anything like this.  It's the weirdest thing I've ever seen, and I work with plants.  

Thanks anyway, everybody. I will keep trying.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2011)

Shoot Deliliah I hope we didn't come off as pot snobs, i just really wanted to know what it was, that is why all the questions. I love solving problems but I guess if isn't fungus, or insects, then I am stumped. If you ever do get an answer, let us know. Do you feel the plant is dying?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 20, 2011)

delilahjones said:
			
		

> They are kept in my closet with a heater and under the grow lights.
> 
> 
> The lower parts of the plants are still green and fine, and as I mentioned first, I grew several plants last summer under the exact same conditions and they came out fine.



Well, not the 'exact' same conditions.

I'll bet that heater wasn't involved last summer.:hubba: 

Is there perhaps a common height between the plants where this mutation starts? Like x# of inches from the floor?

Could there be a big temp diff between the lower and upper parts of the plant?

DD


----------

